# golden 8mo puppy franklin county nc



## Luvmygoldens2 (Dec 31, 2009)

I just saw an adorable 8 month old little girl at the Franklin County Animal Control today on the Raleigh's Craigslist. I could get her but can't keep her-I already have a puppy and 2 cats plus work full time. Anyone know how I can help if I can't keep her?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Best thing to do is contact the local Golden Retriever rescue. Call them AND send them an email. I saw her, and yes she sure is adorable. I wonder what she is like, and why she ended up in the shelter, poor thing.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Definitely contact the local Golden Retriever rescue, you can find them listed here:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for caring enough to help this little girl out. The world needs more people like you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

NRGRR was going to pull this pup yesterday-they called the shelter before going to pull her. Someone had placed a deposit on her so she is no longer available unless the person is a no show.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Does the shelter know to call you guys if the adopter changes their mind?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't know Karen, NRGRR was the Rescue who was going to pull her, maybe check with Fostermom.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

Does the shelter know to call you guys if the adopters change their minds.


----------

